# Practical Adagietto Per-Track Articulation Setup



## SchnookyPants (Feb 22, 2019)

Seeking practical guidance on setting-up an older, non-keyswitching library.

I just jumped on the $48 Addagietto offer from 8DIO, because it's a great-sounding $48. However, as it has separate articulations as opposed to key-switching, I obviously will employ "single articulation-per track" templates. Looking for some insight from any old-hands lurking about.

I've set-up a 13-track violin template - seems like this may be a little unwieldy.







Violins articulations are comprised of:

Legato
Sustain
Sustain Sordino
Dynamic Bowing
Dynamic Bowing Sordino
Marcato
Staccato
Spiccato
Bartok
Pizzicato
Tremolo
Trill Major
Trill Minor

I'm sure I'll find my own way overtime, but what would you consider the 8 'gotta have' or four 'gotta have' articulations if I feel the need cut this down? Or should I assume this will be piece-dependant?

How have you set yours up in the past, waaaaay back before key-switching?

Thanks.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 22, 2019)

go to
https://www.orangetreesamples.com/blog/topics/downloads?page=2
download the keyswitch router and you can set it up as you like


----------



## Farkle (Feb 22, 2019)

What do you mean, WAYYY back when? I've done that with my template for years. I'm currently doing that with my new template for 2019. When you are trying to make your mockups as good as possible, you almost always have to combine and blend articulations, which, for me, means, having them all laid out for multi-arm recording. 

Looks good to me. Welcome to the 300 club.

Mike


----------



## SchnookyPants (Feb 22, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> go to
> https://www.orangetreesamples.com/blog/topics/downloads?page=2
> download the keyswitch router and you can set it up as you like


Thanks, Silence'. That looks very interesting. I'm gonna' check that out. Here I'm the owner of numerous OTS VSTi's and I wasn't aware of that "download zone". Kool.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Feb 22, 2019)

Farkle said:


> What do you mean, WAYYY back when? I've done that with my template for years. I'm currently doing that with my new template for 2019. When you are trying to make your mockups as good as possible, you almost always have to combine and blend articulations, which, for me, means, having them all laid out for multi-arm recording.
> 
> Looks good to me. Welcome to the 300 club.
> 
> Mike



Oh, good. Between the fact that my 'new' 8DIO buy is a six year old library, and that all I hear about in new libraries is 'keyswitching', I figured this was the 'old' way of doing things. Which should suit me fine, anyway, since _I'm_ in the general vicinity of 'old.' But this makes me happier yet with my purchase, as you indicate this is a preferred way of working.

Key switching sounds good in theory. But in practice it feels like flying blind. I like to see what I'm working with, having everything laid out in front me (_Now_ I see how projects get up into hundreds of tracks).

Thanks for the welcome to 'the club.' Do I get a membership card or a merit badge... anything?

Thanks for your feedback, Mike.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 23, 2019)

SchnookyPants said:


> Thanks, Silence'. That looks very interesting. I'm gonna' check that out. Here I'm the owner of numerous OTS VSTi's and I wasn't aware of that "download zone". Kool.


It is, and its a good example of the mutual benefit of this forum, because it was @MatFluor who pointed me towards this tool.
And so thanks to greg from ots!


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 25, 2019)

Glad I could help, and I hope it's of use for OP as well. Here's the short video I made on the KS Router script:


----------

